# Skipjack at Markland Dam



## JB1414 (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if the skippies are biting at Markland? I live an hour and a half away and don't want waste my fuel. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I fished a bass torunament out of Arnolds Creek and we made the trek down to Craigs Creek which is in sight of the dam. Most of the creeks within 10 miles of the dam had skipjack busting shad at the mouths of the creeks. Not sure what's going on on the downstream side - I reckon that's where you guys usually stock up on the skippies?

Bryan


----------

